# Risk factors for back/neck issues....who knew?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is the lack of arm strength due to nerve impaction for the arm? I mean is it that the nerve exiting the spinal column, which is the nerve for the arm, is pinched at the point where it exits the vertebrae?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

You have a few major nerves that run through the shoulder, and up into the neck. If they're damaged, it can cause ridiculous amounts of pain along with shoulder & neck issues.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i had this. it got so that every time I looked upward, I got an intense flush down my arm. I was so bothered by it. I had the massage therapy and the "stretching" of the neck on this kind of gizmo. And, a course of steroids to reduce inflammation. It worked. I get this problem to some degree now, if I do a lot of driving. But it did get better. Please, let's hope you , too, will have some recovery.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Ditto on the aging crap! I don't mind getting older, but I resent like hell when the pain makes me feel and act old. 

I hope that you find some relief.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Tiny-it sounds just like that. No more painting ceilings for me! Oh darn. 

Went to PT today, thinking "oh good, a few excercises then maybe ultrasound and massage.....hot packs...." HA! No! B&*ch aggravated it to the point of ridiculousness....and when I said something...she said-"yeah-that is quite a knot you have!  Really? Hmmmm.

Hoping I inprove with of without her......otherwise it will be as it has been-ignore it as best as possible, and continue riding western, since it is easier on it. 

I hate getting old. Went out and had a sympathy hug with my old retired draft X today.....he gives the best hugs.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

FandB, 

I do hope that it will change. It took me some time, and a good 10 treatments or so. It is still with me, but if I maintain good posture it helps. Please don't give up faith, and remember it might get worse before it gets better.

If that's you in the Avatar, you can't be all that old!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sure hope so! Thanks! And yes, that is me.....a friend who is a
plastic surgeon as well as a good hair colorist are "Must have's"........


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, I wanna know that person! 'specially the plastic surgeon! Parts of me are forgetting where they are supposed to be.


----------

